# scotland/ wilding/ fishing ???



## seanb (May 19, 2010)

Hi all, need some advise, am taking the motorhome up to the west coast of scotland for ten days of wilding and fishing maybe the odd campsite thrown in. Would welcome any advise on fishing hotspots nr wilding sites and any campsites up that way . Have downloaded Canalmans fantastic WC sites to my TomTom ( cheers Chris works a treat ) and am now raring to go so would appreciate any advise...


----------



## Tigatigatiger (May 19, 2010)

seanb said:


> Hi all, need some advise, am taking the motorhome up to the west coast of scotland for ten days of wilding and fishing maybe the odd campsite thrown in. Would welcome any advise on fishing hotspots nr wilding sites and any campsites up that way . Have downloaded Canalmans fantastic WC sites to my TomTom ( cheers Chris works a treat ) and am now raring to go so would appreciate any advise...



When are you going? we are off early july for three weeks-can't wait! 

Just driving along the roads on google earth, on the way to Droman! 

Working out mileage (I'm the sole driver so I like to have an idea) and what to do in the areas we think we may want to spend sometime, so lovely walks, cycling and kayaking on our new sea eagle inflatable kayak. (if anyone wants a canadian canoe ours is up for sale on ebay, ends friday, we live minutes off A34 if you happen to be going to Newbury this weekend, swing by and pick it up?). Also hopefully whale watching-and not been eaten by midges!

We'll be taking our sea fishing gear, however I have asked a few places (about kayaking) and it seems that hotels appear to hold some fishing rights. No doubt for fishing holidays etc. Best suggestion is to ask locally.

One campsite we plan to stop at is in Scourie (we'll be needing to wash clothes by then). No booking ahead just turn up, overlooks a lush bay.

SeanB-Cute Dog!


----------



## skye (May 19, 2010)

*Cheap Sites*

Wild camping seems available almost anywhere you go in the lovely west Scotland however for a cheap stop over with water and toilets only try the forestry commision site marked up on way to Rannock Moor Station £6.00 for two people per night and in the most iddilic setting in the woods. Also one of my favs Glen Brittle on the Isle of Skye £5.00 per person per night and quite honestly the best showers i have ever had in my life feel like sand blasting on your skin hot powerful free (toilet/shower block old but tidy) but wait till you try these. Also hook up if wanted mountains to die for behind you and the beach in front. Just enjoy cant believe i have had my yearly fix and it is over and done.


----------



## Boxerman (May 19, 2010)

I thought Glen Brittle was tents only! if they take vans now I shall have to go back - the way the Cullin lights up at sunset is absolutely breathtaking.
Have you tried fishing from the beach? 

Frank


----------



## seanb (May 22, 2010)

*no fishermen*

well due to the great response from everyone  it seems motorhomes and fishing dont go together


----------



## vanmandan (May 22, 2010)

Glen Brittle is one of my faves.........
2 rows of hardstanding for vans.
(try for the front row for outstanding views.)
The drive down there is pretty spectacular too.
sorry, can't help with the fishing.


----------



## maingate (May 22, 2010)

Hi Sean,

Do you mean fresh water fishing or sea fishing?

There are plenty of anglers on here.

I am not one of them.


----------



## seanb (May 22, 2010)

*fishing scotland*

hoping to do alot of sea fishing .so c,mon lads and... ladettes ! (got to be politically correct as I`ve heard lasses actually can fish  ) a few fishing hotspots please


----------



## Fatherjack (May 22, 2010)

Sorry if I'm intruding, don,t know the protocol for links but here we go.


isle of mull ferry route? Davy holt!?!?! - Page 2 - World Sea Fishing Forums


----------



## bastonjock (May 23, 2010)

Hi sean

For sea fishing i generally jig for mackeral,you can also catch pollock close in,i use a worm and mussle mix for pollock and any other fish.

The hot spots are generally off of wrecks or close to reefs,its worth popping into a shop that sells fishing tackle and bait as they generally give good pointers for an area.

Then there is my favorite sea food,mussles..........yum yum also if i was going up to Skye,theres a spot where i know i can get scallops if i take scuba gear


----------



## Boxerman (May 23, 2010)

seanb said:


> well due to the great response from everyone  it seems motorhomes and fishing dont go together



If I could help with the fishing spots I would, but I'm just returning to sea (beach) fishing after a break of 16 years so I'm on a steep learning curve.

Assuming that it's sea fishing that you're interested in,try this forum Sea Fishing Scotland Coast - Sea Angling Resource they seem a decent bunch, I joined a little while ago to help with my education  and got a good response.

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Boxerman (May 23, 2010)

vanmandan said:


> Glen Brittle is one of my faves.........
> 2 rows of hardstanding for vans.
> (try for the front row for outstanding views.)
> The drive down there is pretty spectacular too.
> sorry, can't help with the fishing.



It looks a lot more "organised" than it was when we were last there - mind you, that was quite a while ago, we still had the tent then.
The drive there is good, an interesting road with spectacular views, as is the walk from Sligachan, long way on foot though!

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Daveportsmouth (May 26, 2010)

Hi, i just got back from scotland, We found a nice site on lock Leven, about 3 miles up the road that cirlces it, £14 per night with plug in, you can camp right on the waters edge
360 degree mountains and all the fish you can catch. 
It was my first time fishing and i caught 10 large pollack in one hour,  You can pick fresh mussels on the shore line at low tide. The guys next to us caught loads of different types of fish. 

web site Caravan and Camping Park, Kinlochleven, Argyllshire, Scotland
google maps PH504RJ - Google Maps

hope this helps


----------



## Barbt (May 27, 2010)

You could go to Loch Striven - brilliant fishing, camping right down near the beach, kayaking, etc etc.  Loch Striven is near Dunoon.   If you want to camp on / close to the loch the best place is Brackley Point - just be careful if it's been wet, you could get bogged.
Drive along the loch, go straight through the Oil Terminal, there are a couple of big military tankers docked there juset now,  and you will see Brackley Point on your left about five mins later, look for the gap in the hedge and you will see the track down.  We'll be there late July.


----------



## magbrin (May 27, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> I thought Glen Brittle was tents only! if they take vans now I shall have to go back - the way the Cullin lights up at sunset is absolutely breathtaking.
> Have you tried fishing from the beach?
> 
> Frank



Again, haven't been for years - in tent with teenage children, VERY VERY WET unscheduled burn running through the site .  We were able to throw wet tent etc in back of landrover and drive the 2 hours home so dried out when we got there 

We collected mussels from the beach.  I imagine this is still possible if you like them

From vanmandans picture it is much more open than I remember - but then the cloud was right down so it will have felt enclosed



seanb said:


> well due to the great response from everyone  it seems motorhomes and fishing dont go together



Quite the reverse ...............the other half always takes fishing rod in van.  Head for the hills, and unstocked hill lochs.  You are bound to find somwhere to park up and catch your tea, supper or breakfast.  
The recent access code allows fishing from the banks of unstocked hill lochs  although it is quite difficult to find this in print, anywhere
BTW access code also allows boats (with no engines) on inland water.  Both refer to Scotland, and assume that no damage is done.  No idea what you can do in England, Wales or N or S Ireland.


----------



## sagart (Jun 1, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> It looks a lot more "organised" than it was when we were last there - mind you, that was quite a while ago, we still had the tent then.
> The drive there is good, an interesting road with spectacular views, as is the walk from Sligachan, long way on foot though!
> 
> Rgds
> Frank


Not so much organised as improved...you can even drink the water from the taps.  Areas for vans and hookups are available. Shop and toilets are much better, there's even a gate to the Laggan & Rubh path rather than climbing the wire.
Parking outside the campsite is more restricted and is definitel No Overnight. The notice is arguably legal, but the power of MacLeod Estates does rule.
To camp free, there are areas to the left and right of the hairpin.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 2, 2010)

sagart said:


> To camp free, there are areas to the left and right of the hairpin.



Which hairpin are you referring to, pray?


----------



## sagart (Jun 2, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Which hairpin are you referring to, pray?



Sorry, worst of being local...you just drive there!
Turn into the Glenbrittle road from Carbost and meander on until you reach the major hairpin over looking Coire na Creiche and the Fairy Pools.
Google Maps

This shows the the Carbost end at the top, so you would be driving "down" the map.

One is on the left (Forestry site) about 200 yds before the hairpin, the other is on the right about 400 yds down (also Forestry)


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Sea fishing Isle of skye and applecross*

Hi all, 

First off, these are from personal experiance. Not long back from skye and applecross, and have to say have not caught so many fish in 1 holiday. Dont bother with lug or rag worm, use any variation on feathers, hookai and imatation sandeels. Fishing with bait on the bottom only results in lost gear in most places. Toscaig pier, just south of applecross, very nice wc spot, mackerel a plenty, but according to locals not much else unless you venture along the coast. Tackle is available from the post office just south of applecross, very nice lady said there was free trout fishing in the tarns off the pass. Skye. Staffin island wc site also has very good fishing of the rocks. Facing the sea, follow path to the right round the bay and fish anywhere there, pollack to 4.5 pound, caught a few and took the biggest. Naish lighthouse, long walk from carpark, But well worth it, took an hour there and back. But caught the tea in ten mins,  a nice wc spot but no dog signs avery where. so moved after fishing the point to the top of the hill. loads of mackerel pollack coalfish and launce.


----------



## hobbit (Jul 14, 2010)

*Fishing*

Hi,seanb,if you are interested in flyfishing or sea fishing try Wild fishing Scotland.co.uk
Almost all the way up the west coast it's possible to fish from the shore or rocks.To say that motorhomes and fishing don't mix is totally wrong,I've been doing it for years,mostly flyfishing.My poor wife has had to put up with being driven up some scarry tracks just so I could fish some loch or river.
Have fun in Scotland,the fishing is great and you don't need a fishing licence
as you do in England or Wales.By the way the flyfishing in the lochs up at Scourie is super,many a gret day I've had up there.
Tight Lines!!!!


----------



## louise (Aug 7, 2010)

we are new to wild camping can you give us any info on wild camping in wales or anglesea.would be most appreciated


----------

